# Cosy Cat Beds!



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

When the hoover comes out all my cats make a beeline for the garden, that's what I thought Jax had done but no he'd hidden under the sofa! I'd piled all the cat beds on the sofa and next time I looked Jax was getting into one!....a picture purrfect moment!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great picture, jax is gorgeous,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

oh bless him


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I couldn't spot him in the picture at first! He certainly looks comfy!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, fab pikkies Do you like purple by any chance. I have mostly purple stuff for my cats for shows, lol. My drapes, embroidered blankets ect. Made by Anna*


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

aww he looks very cosy. 

I used to have the same purple cat beds - are they from pets at home? I had to chuck mine away cos my kitty got really poorly and pooped and was sick in it! Disgusting i know. I couldnt even bear to wash it, it smelt that bad so i just binned it, lol.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww bless him. He looks lovely and warm.


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, fab pikkies Do you like purple by any chance. I have mostly purple stuff for my cats for shows, lol. My drapes, embroidered blankets ect. Made by Anna*


My lounge is lilac and I adore colour around me the frustrated artist in me I think!

Thanks all for your fab comments, always appreciated.


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> aww he looks very cosy.
> 
> I used to have the same purple cat beds - are they from pets at home? I had to chuck mine away cos my kitty got really poorly and pooped and was sick in it! Disgusting i know. I couldnt even bear to wash it, it smelt that bad so i just binned it, lol.


I got one of the beds a few years ago from Pets at Home the second one I found recently on ebay and had to get it! A sucker for catbeds happily my lot all seem to use them!


----------

